# The strangest buildings from your country?



## doria (Feb 27, 2006)

:nuts:


----------



## Blok (Jul 10, 2006)

...


----------



## Blok (Jul 10, 2006)

RMF FM headquater near Kraków-Poland


----------



## Ginza (May 13, 2006)

wow that building looks awesome


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

opium said:


> Nothing strange about this building , but still.....why is it shaped like that?


how can anyone build such a shape for a building :bash:


----------



## Rahmani (Jun 14, 2006)

Looks somthing from a science fiction movie


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Edison Complex Tower*








*There could be at least one building that's stranger than this. However, unless I find it, this one - in Panama City - will remain. If I do, this will be replaced.*


----------



## Martini-stad (May 21, 2005)

Here are some of my city:

Gasunie headquater, Groningen, The Netherlands

























Groninger Museum, Groningen, The Netherlands


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Pretty strange if you ask me


----------



## normandb (Jan 11, 2005)

Ryugyong Hotel - North Korea (not my country though)


----------



## Chogmook (Oct 15, 2002)

Manchester Civil Justice Centre (CJC) - The largest court complex in the uk after the high court in London.

This buiding DEMANDS respect! (cheers to Manc Forumers JRB, Manchester Planner, Manc Guy, Golddigga 18 & The Longford)











































































Just to give you a scale of this monster!


----------



## connected_ (Dec 24, 2006)

Probably Storey Hall, at the Royal Melbourne Institute of Technology:


----------



## premier (Dec 28, 2005)

These 3 towers are from Gdansk, Poland:



















Maybe not as strange as other buildings in this thread but unique in a way


----------



## cichus1 (Jun 12, 2005)

Sopot, Poland

a drunk architect vision


----------

